# Stop barking at moving objects?



## Kingthegsd (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello, My 3 month male gsd gets very crazy anytime I pull out the vacuum or a broom whether he’s in his crate or not. He starts barking like crazy, and it’s not his usual squicky bark, it’s a lower more angrier bark. When I’m vacuuming I usually put him in his crate, He goes absolutely nuts once I turn it on! I’m surprised he hasn’t knocked the crate wall over lol. I usually turn it off and give a firm “no” and continue but this method doesn’t work. I’ve even let him out to see if it changed anything but he just follows the vacuum and barks at it. Same with the broom. I was using it to dust the sidewalk and he went nuts. When I walked towards him with it he ran away scared then continued to bark. I tried giving him some treats while i held it next to him, he took the treats but ran off again barking. I’m assuming he’s afraid of these things? And if so, How do I correct this? I don’t want him to get this habit with other things and if it unfortunately does happen with something else, I’d like to be able to correct it. Thank you very much


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My big boy loves loves loves to bark at the vacuum. Think about it, an upright goes into the classic play posture, up in the back and down in the front. It makes growly noises. It smells like everyone in the house all smashed together. It may or may not hurt his ears. I taught my boy to ignore my small vac by offering treats for a moment of quietness. I also choose a place for him to hop up and watch from. To be honest I haven't done the same thing with our big vac. I am firm about him not biting the vac and I make him sit on the couch while I vac so that he isn't tripping over the wires. 

Remember your little guy doesn't have a ton of self control. Use many tiny little yummy treats and toss him one every time he is in his place and quietly watching. You will have to do this a lot at first, don't be in a hurry to ween him off of the treats. When he has grown a bit and has better self control you can start tapering off the vacuuming snacks. 

The broom, the less of a deal you make it the sooner he'll get bored with barking at it. Right now it is like a quick moving scratchy sounding toy he is trying to decide what to do with. 

Also decide how you want to handle the rake and the shovel. For those two tools I just keep my dogs indoor while I work. Since I don't use them all that frequently I put up with the excitement.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When pups I had to crate them when the swifter came out!!!! It was like a big game to them and shoveling snow!


----------



## Kingthegsd (Apr 9, 2018)

Awesome thank you guys for the replies. I’ll definitely start trying these things out ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs hate the vacuum noise.I began gating them out of the room I was working in and telling them "Sorry,gotta clean up your fur!"Now they just leave the room in disgust when I apologize and plug in the monster,lol!To help avoid them being afraid of it and sinister looking brooms and mops,I would leave those objects over by their water bowl for the day from time to time.It seemed to help when they were able to get a good sniff and 
examine the cleaning implements in their own time.I didn't offer treats because I didn't want to reward any anxious feelings.
I've been doing some work indoors that involves a pneumatic brad nailer(KA-CHUNK!)that they are not happy about.When they see me with that tool they lay several feet away and look sad.When I take a break they go in and inspect my work.They don't seem impressed at all.Hmph!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

My parents have an 8 year old GSD rescue who will sneak up on the vacuum and the snow shovel and attack. I'm guessing she sneaks so you don't tell her "no" before she can get ahold of it.


----------

